# Need some help with identification



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not used to catching different species of salmon or trout... Are the following two pics of a brook trout and brown trout? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes and yes.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Dave, did some research but wanted another opinion. I appreciate it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Chagrin River?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

first one is a brook. second one is a brown. both look like they are ready to spawn. Where did you get the brookie? I wouldn't guess it came from anywhere around here.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Both Ohio fish, west side trib.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice catches, but they both look like big stockers to me. Ugly ones at that. I highly highly doubt they are wild fish, and I doubt they are lake runners although they could be, but lake run browns look a LOT more wild looking than that fish. I think I could guess what trib, but the backgrounds in both pics don't look like it's the stream I'm thinking of...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Top a brook or splake. Bottom a brown. Both lake run without question.

If that's a brookie, I'm pretty sure that it has to be released immediately. Not trying to call you out. That thing is mountable material. They should start stocking those in the tribs!


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

brook and brown


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey fishinick, i know what stream you are talkin about. Those fish look like ones that came from there. I am thinking they have access a little further upstream than you and i. Closer to the "club" where the fish originate.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What you get them on


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

That brown is a stocker. Big fish but not wild.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Carpman, yeah thats the one I'm thinking of. Non lake run browns and brooks are stocked in there by the club(s). But given that's a spring creek, I don't think you would see dried up creek bed like in the first pic....

I don't know, that brown looks too "moldy" and "stockyish" to be a lake-run fish(fingerling stocked or wild). That's a big brookie, but it too looks like it was stocked that size.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Brookies have to be released unharmed in the Chagrin and Rocky River watersheds since there are wild populations way up in some of the tiny headwater tribs.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

mbarrett1379 said:


> What you get them on


Jig tipped with fake wax worm


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Was it caught in that west side trib Carpman and I are thinking of?

I'm almost positive that brown(and maybe the brookie) were stocked that size, but the real question is if it's not that one stream, then how did they get there?


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

were those both caught the same day?that brown has a long jaw!and awesome job on the fontinalis!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> Brookies have to be released unharmed in the Chagrin and Rocky River watersheds since there are wild populations way up in some of the tiny headwater tribs.


I believe that goes for anywhere in the entire state. I have a membership at Rockwell and we're allowed to keep them there. That's because it's private land.


----------

